# Hair



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I have read through several posts and apologize if I am asking a worn out question  but didn't find the full answer. My Sophie is 5 months old and her hair on top of her nose grows up in front of her eyes and her thick top hair falls down.

I love the look of the full long coat and have no problem brushing often enough but I can't stand the hair in front of her poor little eyes. I have put a rubber band in it but she doesn't like it and it always falls out pretty fast. I worry about clips that she might get one out and swallow it.

I was wondering if there is some kind of safe gel/hair product that I could put on the hair on her nose that is growing up and can comb it down with a toothbrush and train it to fall to the sides. Would that work?

Then for the hair on top are there any tricks to having it long but not hanging in her eyes, would using the gel and combing it to the sides eventually get it to stay there or would it always fall in her face?


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

How cute are you little one. I can relate I have the same problem. I will be interested in answers as well.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks your baby is adorable also! I wish they could stay puppies forever. (well trained ones lol).

I hope someone will have some good advice for us both.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have had this problem with Truffles because we have never cut her hair and it is very silky. The groomer does a great job with getting the hair up and out of her eyes, but I do struggle. The only mini terry bands I have found that work and do not break her hair can be ordered through Snapaholics (KOKO mini bands). They are tiny terry bands 1/2" in a mixture of white, pink, blue, green, lavender and orange. There are 72 to a package. I comb the hair from the corner of her eyes back at an angle. I pull up and wrap the band three times around and pulled down tightly. Then do the same with another one. The hair still falls in her face so I wrap a third one about 1-2" above the last one which keeps the hair out of her eyes. Everyday I change the bands. If I say let's fix your hair she will hop up on the sofa because that is where I change the bands.
She doesn't like hair in her eyes! :biggrin1: These bands are just perfect for a puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Another aource for tiny terry bands is Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...nytail+holders&sprefix=Terry+ponytail,aps,207

These are the ones I use for Kodi. As Heather said, they wrap 3 times. For Pixel I use even smaller rubber bands that stay in more securely. I can't remember the name right now, but I'll try to post the name when I'm back home.

It just takes persistence with some of them. If you use the terry ones, they won't break hair, and even if she rubs them out, you can just put them back in. Kodi took a while before he'd leave his hair up... I've been lucky with Pixel, she hasn't bothered her topknot since day one.

I always take them out at night. I know I never liked sleeping with a tight pony tail in. I think their scalp needs the rest!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I have had this problem with Truffles because we have never cut her hair and it is very silky. The groomer does a great job with getting the hair up and out of her eyes, but I do struggle. The only mini terry bands I have found that work and do not break her hair can be ordered through Snapaholics (KOKO mini bands). They are tiny terry bands 1/2" in a mixture of white, pink, blue, green, lavender and orange. There are 72 to a package. I comb the hair from the corner of her eyes back at an angle. I pull up and wrap the band three times around and pulled down tightly. Then do the same with another one. The hair still falls in her face so I wrap a third one about 1-2" above the last one which keeps the hair out of her eyes. Everyday I change the bands. If I say let's fix your hair she will hop up on the sofa because that is where I change the bands.
> She doesn't like hair in her eyes! :biggrin1: These bands are just perfect for a puppy.


Nice tip on these bands, Heather! I really like the color selections!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Grrrrrrrrr! Arf, Arf, mi amor Sophie. I would like to show you mi Cuban charms! Do you wanna play?

Mi Momi does not like hair in mi eyes. She does not like rubber bands or anything in mi hair. She does not like "Fu Manchu" whiskers on mi nose, which is typical of Havadoggies. So she asks mi groomer, Violeta, to give mi a "Teddy Bear" face cut. I still have lots of hair everywhere, but you can see mi eyes and mi beard is not long enough to be caked with food and wet from mi water bowl. Some peoples call this the "dorky" look but it works just fine for Momi and she loves the look. Hey, I am not a show doggie anymore so it works for mi! I still look like a a typical, very well groomed, Havadoggie. I get a "Tidy Trim" every couple of months with Violeta, which includes the face trim and the cost is minimal. I love mi Violeta. eace:

besos mi amor, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Great thanks so much for this info! I do have some bands for her but these look even better. I will order some. She is very tolerant to let me do most things to her but she does not like me putting her hair in a top knot (although I'm very gentle). And she does paw at it. But I am taking it slowly and making it fun and positive and am sure she will be fine with it. 

I am also considering trimming her face (I have a judge/groomer friend who will teach me how) Ricky I would love to see a picture of your cute little shaved face do you think you Mom could post one?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I just ordered the snapaholic bands, thank you!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I do love these mini bands because of the size. They can really only be used once because they stretch out. I change them everyday, but they hold the hair until removed. When Truffles was a puppy and didn't have much hair the groomer used elastics. She ordered elastics from yorkie.org.>bows. They have a bag of mixed colors. She also gets her pretty bows from them.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I am anxious to get and try them. The ones I have now are elastics and have to be wrapped twice around the hair I always get hair stuck and end up pulling it. So am hoping I'll have better luck with the terry ones. Pretty colors too!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I took Karens advice on using terry cloth bands and then found these mini's which work great. Hope you find these easier to use.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm sure we will! Will post a pic.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Great thanks so much for this info! I do have some bands for her but these look even better. I will order some. She is very tolerant to let me do most things to her but she does not like me putting her hair in a top knot (although I'm very gentle). And she does paw at it. But I am taking it slowly and making it fun and positive and am sure she will be fine with it.
> 
> I am also considering trimming her face (I have a judge/groomer friend who will teach me how) Ricky I would love to see a picture of your cute little shaved face do you think you Mom could post one?


The terry bands are perfect for dogs who are learning to have their hair in a top knot, because they don't damage the hair if the dog rubs them out!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Great thanks Karen I'm anxious for them to come.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie's terry bands came. They are very easy to put in! She still has a lot of hair that doesn't stay up in the top knot that hangs down so still has trouble seeing out but it's better than not at all. Plus she is super cute in them. <3


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww….Sophie looks just darling!!! I know it's hard to get those little fly aways to stay up and out of their eyes :biggrin1:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Especially when puppy is wiggly lol


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Dee Dee said:


> > I was wondering if there is some kind of safe gel/hair product that I could put on the hair on her nose that is growing up and can comb it down with a toothbrush and train it to fall to the sides. Would that work?
> 
> 
> Cover Girl makes a clear eyelash gel that is safe for the eyes. I use it to train the hair to lie down on the nose until it grows long enough to stay in place. Its called Professional Natural Lash Mascara.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Sophie's terry bands came. They are very easy to put in! She still has a lot of hair that doesn't stay up in the top knot that hangs down so still has trouble seeing out but it's better than not at all. Plus she is super cute in them. <3


While there is still enough hair in front of her eyes that it's hard for YOU to see them, I am sure she can see through this much hair. The short bits will continue to grow, and you'll be able to get more and more of them up.

... And yes, she looks super cute!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

The eyelash gel sounds perfect!!!! I will get some today. I have been using a toothbrush and water to try and train the hair to go down but it doesn't work that well. Thanks for the great tip Karen C.

Karen you are right I did an experiment a couple weeks ago and videoed Sophie chasing a tennis ball one with hair loose and one pulled up. She couldn't really track the ball with her hair loose, she learned to pause until she heard where it landed (which I hate, having just had a blind baby for 3.5 years) and then with it pulled up. She still couldn't follow it 100% but much better than with her hair loose.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I can see Sophie has long eyelashes like Truffles. It is impossible to keep those up and I don't want to trim them. It might help to try and wrap four times and then pull down. The bands are pretty stretchy. The eyelash gel sounds like a great idea. Think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I will try that thanks Heather. I love it when she plays in the sprinkler and her whole head (and body) are wet I think that is when she can see best, when her hair is plastered down to her head.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When Truffles was a puppy the groomer made two little ponytails or horns. :biggrin1: Maybe that might hold better until the hair is longer.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

She is so so CUTE!!! How old was she here? 
Did you have to work at training her hair (on top of her nose) to lay down flat or did it just do it on it's own? 

This double top knot would have worked well when Sophie's hair got a little longer I'm sure! But we have an app't a week from this coming Monday to have the groomer trim her face up (that is the day after her 2 days of dog shows) and I can't wait to see those pretty brown eyes all of the time. <3 I know she will appreciate it too. 

I still can't get over the color change in Truffles. She was beautiful in every phase. Sophie's breeder said she could stay as she is, turn redder brown like Truffle's as a puppy, or silver out like Truffles did. He said I would see the start of a color change, if there is one, first in her undercoat along her sides. It's all very dark there so far but she does have a patch of light silvering behind each ear. The insides of her back legs are a beautiful deep red brown. So will be interesting to see what happens.

Would love to see more pics of Truffles as an adult and Scout too!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think she was about six months old. It took a very long time for the hair on her nose to grow out. I still have to comb it down a few times a day to keep it out of her eyes. The only time it really stays down is when she is groomed. The eyelashes always cover her eyes. 
I really didn't notice Truffles color change because it happened so slowly. Sophie is such a pretty girl. It will be interesting to see if there is any color change in her future. I bet she will stay a dark brownish red. I think I remember something about red being dominant. You shouldn't mentioned you want to see more pics…I have hundreds!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie is almost 6 months old now so if she does change sounds like she will start later than Truffles. 
Do you know what the groomer does to keep the nose hair to stay down? Wondering if that is something we can do ourselves too? Or is it just because she is freshly bathed...

I would never get tired of looking at pictures. I have thousands of my Hallie if that makes you feel any better LOL. Sophie has a good start on her numbers too  So please, post away!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Sophie is almost 6 months old now so if she does change sounds like she will start later than Truffles.
> Do you know what the groomer does to keep the nose hair to stay down? Wondering if that is something we can do ourselves too? Or is it just because she is freshly bathed...
> 
> I would never get tired of looking at pictures. I have thousands of my Hallie if that makes you feel any better LOL. Sophie has a good start on her numbers too  So please, post away!


The cleaner they are, the more it stays down.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Karen. She's due for a bath today and will apply the mascara gel also.


----------

